# Anybody here do body shop/collision repair work?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The hood on my John Deere 8800 has separated from the rear grill on one side. It looks like they were held together with an automotive adhesive of some sort.

How would you go about repairing this? (what product, etc.)


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I was thinking duct tape. :bd:


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Jb Weld Plastic Bonder Brown Epoxy Adhesive has good reviews. No personal experience with this product but epoxy was my first thought. Clean, epoxy, ratchet strap to hold it all together while drying.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

What is the material? Fiberglass? If so, I'd order the proper two-part epoxy and some fiberglass strips to reinforce. West marine may be a good source, but they are painfully expensive. There may be cheaper online sources for that.

If both parts are plastic (which I suspect) then I agree you need to look into auto body adhesives and techniques. Find out exactly what type of plastic was used and see if an auto body paint store (or the repair people themselves) can give you the best products and methods.

Have you had a talk with the local John Deer rep? I expect that failure is a common design flaw and they should tell you the best way to repair it.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not a pro, far from it, but I found Butyl tape when I did some body work on my old '95 GMC Suburban back door. Had to pull the rear window to fix some rust. Butyl tape (not this exact item pictured) is what was spec'ed to put the rear "barn door" window back in. It is super adhesive to metal and glass (fiberglass?) and it doesn't care about weather or temperature. Good to know about, even if you don't use it for this project. Really handy to have in the toolbox. You'll need piano wire to cut it apart if you want to remove it after it is installed.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

This is what I'd try first


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

david_ said:


> Jb Weld Plastic Bonder Brown Epoxy Adhesive has good reviews. No personal experience with this product but epoxy was my first thought. Clean, epoxy, ratchet strap to hold it all together while drying.


I ended up going with this product. It feels pretty solid. I put the hood back on this afternoon, so time will tell. Thanks for the recommendation. :thumbup:


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice, good luck with it!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Ware- what's the story with the new mower and yard area you are maintaining? Maybe I missed it, but haven't seen anything on your channel/thread regarding it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> @Ware- what's the story with the new mower and yard area you are maintaining? Maybe I missed it, but haven't seen anything on your channel/thread regarding it.


Ware's Lawn 2.0


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Ware said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware- what's the story with the new mower and yard area you are maintaining? Maybe I missed it, but haven't seen anything on your channel/thread regarding it.
> ...


Nice! :thumbup: I'll be following along!


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I know you already used the JB Weld, but if it doesn't hold up, I would try and actual panel adhesive like this one.

3M Panel Bonding Adhesive, 08115, 200 mL Cartridge https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PEW4MI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Av.7EbRYYRG5V

Only issue would be the requirement of a special application gun which isn't cheap. But you may be able to find a different product in a more practical two part epoxy size.


----------

